# Best type of hysterectomy?



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Hi ladies
I am currently pregnant but am thinking in the near future I may want to get a hysterectomy once we are 100% sure on no more kids (we are about 98% sure at this stage). 
I am looking at doing this as I suffer from PCOS and have very bad periods where my 'normal' cycle ends up being me bleeding very heavily for 2-3 weeks each month and a half, bad pains and sometimes I don't stop bleeding at all. As a result I have twice now had to have laparoscopy procedures to stop the bleeding.
Anyway I was looking into the types of hysterectomy's available and I am interested in keeping my ovaries but doing either a 'total' - taking both uterus and cervix or 'subtotal'- just removing the uterus.
I read that removing the cervix can effect the quality of your sex life and figure that means that we might need to just use lube?
I was hoping for any positive outcomes for either type of hysterectomy so when the time comes I have my mind made up 
TIA


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

Have you already discovered the Hystersisters site? You will get all kinds of info from the forums there: Hysterectomy - HysterSisters


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

My uterus and cervix were taken. YAY! There was an adjustment period, but that was it. Best thing I ever did.


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

My wife's surgeon took both the cervix and uterus, but left the ovaries. She lubricates nicely when she's in the mood, but dries up much faster after her first orgasm than she used to. That could just be because she's older. If I recall correctly, there are potential complications but fortunately we dodged them.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone  I will check out the hystersisters website today thank you Olivia


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Kylie84 said:


> Thank you everyone  I will check out the hystersisters website today thank you Olivia



There is an active PCOS group too SoulCysters I don't have PCOS, but I did have uterine ablation as an alternative to a hysterectomy, it worked well for my issues.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

I had a Total Hysterectomy because of cancel cells. It was done robotically via the DaVinci Method. Five pea size holes in my abdomen and zero pain. Only needed Advil for one day. It was a breeze.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> There is an active PCOS group too SoulCysters I don't have PCOS, but I did have uterine ablation as an alternative to a hysterectomy, it worked well for my issues.


Thanks, I am actually a member of Soulcysters and have been for several years now. I forgot that site would be helpful with this question thanks for reminding me. I will definitely talk to my gyno when I am ready to tackle this in real time, and will ask his opinion on the uterine ablation that you got done.
My only concern with doing anything other than a hysterectomy is that anything else will be a temporary fix. I have had years of being poked an prodded and had surgery after surgery so I am wanting something that will totally fix this for me I am done suffering.
We will see


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

Kylie84 said:


> My only concern with doing anything other than a hysterectomy is that anything else will be a temporary fix


Let me preface this by saying that every situation is different, however you asked for experiences. My wife had uterine fibroids. We weren't ready to close the door on our child bearing years at the time, so she had an ablation after trying several other things. The relief was temporary, and within a year and a half or so she was worse than before the ablation, eventually becoming seriously anemic. At that point we decided it was time to make a decision, and she had the hysterectomy.

Good luck


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Thank you PPLW, this is what makes me lean towards a hysterectomy more. I will still be having a talk with the Dr but really want this to be permanent I don't want to be returning a year down the track to have a temp fix done again. 
Yeah I think my mind is pretty well made up haha


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

VeryHurt said:


> I had a Total Hysterectomy because of cancel cells. It was done robotically via the DaVinci Method. Five pea size holes in my abdomen and zero pain. Only needed Advil for one day. It was a breeze.


Mine was nearly painless as well. A scope through the navel and extraction through the vagina. Not even a scar! I was given pain meds but did not take them.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I had a vaginal hysterectomy age 46, where the cervix womb and ovaries were removed. No problems with sex at all.


----------

